# Hyperactive wing flapping.



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

My girl Daphne has this new habit which happens every night around 9pm, she sits on the top of her cage, leans forward, spreads her wings like an angel and then flaps like she has never flapped before, not bothered if she smacks the wall or the cage. Then she'll tuck them back in hollar a few a times then repeat it all over again.

She started to do this when her Male companion was with her so I thought it might be a mating ritual but she is still doing it even though he has gone.

Any ideas or similarities?

Marie


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

Isn't it cool!

I have a female who has been doing it daily since I got her, usually after work when I let her out or after feeding. I also have a male who has only just begun this display and today he did it on my finger after being let out, it was coupled with a few left right sweeps of the head then a spirited flap around the room.
I've read it's either a joyful expression or 'this is mine' behavior. I'd like to think they were happy and just sky larking. It's not often I get the opportunity to use the phrase sky larking, so thank you


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does the position she makes look anything like this? If so it is a mating thing - it is one of the mating things the females do 










If its just her standing on a cage top/ perch and rapidly flapping like they're trying to take lift off holding on to what they're standing on - that is normal as well, they do it to exercise, also a sign they want out of the cage


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I swear Cockatiels were a bat in their past life. Theo does it ALL the time.. she loves hanging from the inside of her cage at the top doing the same thing.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike use to flap his wings a ton when he was younger. Now he just does it once in a while for excercise


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Belle and Angelica both do it too...every day. No worries its pretty common
Mikey


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

Thank you for the response all, I really am a novice.

"If its just her standing on a cage top/ perch and rapidly flapping like they're trying to take lift off holding on to what they're standing on." This is the better description of what she has been doing, perhaps she is too young to be courting 

Her cage is always open at the top so she can fly around when she feels the need, unless we are going down the road for a night then we close it and our friend pops in to check on her.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It really is common. I've seen both males and females do it but it does seem like hens do it more. Sometimes in front of a nest box, sometimes in front of their mate, sometime on their favorite swing. It seems to be a sort of territory marker.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, both my birds do it, but Echo (the female) does it WAY more.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Kami's (definitely female) never done it that I've seen, Lofty (probably female) used to do it, but only when her wings were clipped, since her wings grew back in and she's been flying, I haven't seen her doing it.


----------

